# One Fighting Championship: Champion vs Champion



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...day-morning-rumor-mill&catid=34:organizations



> An MMA organization called 'One Fighting Championship' is starting in Asia, and it appears to have some massive money backing them. The organization has one goal: to dominate MMA in Asia and they will have their first event on September 3rd in the Singapore Indoor Stadium. Expect a lot of your favorite Japanese fighters to make the transition to this new organization. Remember where you heard it first.


This sounds promising. With FEG on their last leg, DREAM may not be around much longer. Hopefully OneFC can do it right.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

mma is expanding like crazy overseas. not as much in Japan as it used to be but other countries have been taking a shine too it for sure. hopefully this company gets off the ground , gets some good fighters and puts on some good shows.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

wow, with the death of dream coming i think it will be no surprise we will see many japansese stars in this promotion

this is great, i love japanese MMA and i really hope it doesnt die, they need to find their new sakuraba fast...seems really interesting if its true they have a lot of money backing them

anyway, awesome news:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Folayang vs Laursen is expected to be at least the co main event at their first show:



> One FC, a new Singapore-based promotion is set to host their debut event this September. Victor Cui, the same person who brought us 12 cards from top Asian promotion, ESPN Martial Combat, is set to spearhead this new promotion that promises to determine the top Mixed Martial Arts star in Asia. Their goal, to pit 16 different World, and National champions against each other in order to crown the one true champ from Asia.
> 
> They're hosting their first show on September 3rd, and while the fight card hasn't been finalized or announced yet, sources have informed BloodyElbow.com that a lightweight bout between URCC welterweight champion, Eduard Folayang, and Muay Thai champ turned MMA star, Ole Laursen has been set. The bout is currently penciled in as their co-headlining bout.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/6/2...ember-eduard-folayang-vs-ole-laursen-mma-news


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Things are looking good so far:

http://www.mma-japan.com/index.php?...ionship-inside-scoop&catid=54:other&Itemid=98



> Regarding the event, the first one will be held in September in Singapore, on the 3rd to be exact. It will be held at the Singapore Indoor Stadium. Cageside and VIP tickets sold out in two hours, even though a fight card has yet to be announced. The demand was so high that the ticket provider, Systic, had their systems crash.


Cyborg possibly fighting for OneFC?

http://www.tatame.com/2011/06/28/St...rce-Cyborg-will-fight-at-Brazil-and-Singapore



> Cage Potato reported today that she officially became a free agent, but her manager Rudimar Fedrigo clarified Cyborg’s situation. “We’re still negotiating, the financial part is the point, but, meanwhile, she’s set to fight in Brazil and is negotiating two more fights in Singapore”, Fedrigo told TATAME today.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bad news about Laursen:



> Ole Laursen suffered an injury during training putting a halt to one of the most anticipated fights in Asia. Stepping in on his ONE FC headlining slot will be DEEP, SRC, and Legend FC veteran, A Sol Kwon, who will be taking on Eduard Folayang in under three weeks notice. The promotion announced the news today:
> 
> Ole Laursen has seriously injured his knee during training and will be unable to compete on September 3. URCC Champion Eduard Folayang (9-1) will now face the very dangerous HEAT FC Welterweight Champion A Sol Kwon (19-6) from Korea.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/8/1...n-injured-a-sol-kwon-eduard-folayang-mma-news


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is an interesting twist of events going on for this promotion. Two of their main card fighters drop out but qualified ones are coming in. If Cyborg goes to them I wonder if this could be the next carrier of women's MMA, just a thought.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Full card for the Sept. 3rd Champion vs Champion show:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This looks like the closest thing to the old style versus style matches they can get. I wonder how big this promotion can get. Something tells me that events similar to Pride might come back.


----------

